# Cantering Critique



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

This is me cantering Secret. My first ever video. I love to canter. It is so fun. I know it is hard to critique but no one here has ever seen me ride. :lol:




 . I know when I come close to my mom (taking the vid) I look horrible. I know, it is hard to see but Secret was tired and was partially barn sour and like half spooks/jumps at the gate and that corner so yeah, I wasn't balanced. :-x

Err, I can write a 5 page essay on how my legs suck but I know how good you are at critiquing so voila! Here is the vid!!!!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Why did you pick that spot to canter?

I just made a post on the disadvantages of starting a canter coming out of a corner and facing the long side. While your horse did not run away ( like the problem the other rider had) your horse went on the wrong lead both times.

I am sure the rest will tell you what I already see, YOU as the rider need to set the horse up to succeed.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

*Why???*

Because this horse is a beginner horse and will gladly give pony rides, give lessons to beginners, ect. She doesn't canter much and has problems picking up the right lead. As I am just learning, I listen to my instructor. She is in the close corner that you can see really good and that is why my mare cuts that corner. My horse is not even close to conditioned in the canter. She won't even canter on a straight line. We are working on this as I canter every lesson even if I am jumping or something. And why may I ask is it bad to get the canter from a corner? I know that you might think that but my instructor told me to do so and my mare cantered. I know you are trying to help but my mare never canters and her canter is *SOOOO* bumpy. She is horrible. If she is on the wrong lead, one time I like bounced and land to the side and just like completely fell. It was horrible and her canter requires PERFECT balance. I know my mare and if I ask on the long side my mare will just like do a really fast trot that is quite scary. Kinda of like a very slow tolt. Like you can feel her legs going to fast. :lol: Yeah, kinda like that, as I haven't even ridin a tolt :wink:.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

fuadteagan said:


> Because this horse is a beginner horse and will gladly give pony rides, give lessons to beginners, ect. She doesn't canter much and has problems picking up the right lead. As I am just learning, I listen to my instructor. She is in the close corner that you can see really good and that is why my mare cuts that corner. My horse is not even close to conditioned in the canter. She won't even canter on a straight line. We are working on this as I canter every lesson even if I am jumping or something. And why may I ask is it bad to get the canter from a corner? I know that you might think that but my instructor told me to do so and my mare cantered. I know you are trying to help but my mare never canters and her canter is *SOOOO* bumpy. She is horrible. If she is on the wrong lead, one time I like bounced and land to the side and just like completely fell. It was horrible and her canter requires PERFECT balance. I know my mare and if I ask on the long side my mare will just like do a really fast trot that is quite scary. Kinda of like a very slow tolt. Like you can feel her legs going to fast. :lol: Yeah, kinda like that, as I haven't even ridin a tolt :wink:.



Here is what I posted on the other thread.



Spyder said:


> As I suspected.
> 
> So you ask for a canter when there is a nice huge space for the horse to have.
> 
> ...


The key in your case is to have asked for the canter GOING INTO the first corner...in other words you would have asked coming towards the camera.

If you look at the beginner dressage tests they are set up to go from what is the easiest to the hardest degree of difficulty. The first time the canter is introduced it is on the short side and is asked for it in the corner GOING into the short side of the arena...not at the corner going OUT of the short side and down the long side.

In other words it is designed for the horse at its easiest point and set up for the horse/rider to succeed.

As far as your instructor..I won't comment.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

Well, you pick up the wrong lead both times. Also you post the trot with your hands, you move them up and down with your body. Try and keep your hands still while you are trotting. Another thing, when your horse picks up the canter, you lean really far back. Try and keep your upper body still and move your body with the horse.

I couldnt really see anything else about your legs or position in the video.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

ErikaLynn said:


> Well, you pick up the wrong lead both times. Also you post the trot with your hands, you move them up and down with your body. Try and keep your hands still while you are trotting. Another thing, when your horse picks up the canter, you lean really far back. Try and keep your upper body still and move your body with the horse.
> 
> I couldnt really see anything else about your legs or position in the video.


Thank you.I know I picked up the wrong lead as I am just learning and this was about my 3rd lesson actually cantering at all. I cantered alot this lesson. I will try to keep my hands down. My horses canter is the bumpiest canter that you'll ever ride. I have to lean back as if I don't I'll bounce forward and fall over her shoulder. Trust me, I thought the same thing. I look really weird.:-|. When we start working with her canter then I'll post another vid. I really have to lean back and not really move with her or I'll end up on the ground. I know, how is that possible? Oh, you can balance. You need to work on that.. and so on but really it is horrible and as she is a beginner horse, she doesn't canter much. Reason I am on a beginner horse: I work really good with her and I love her. Been riding her for two years. I have ridden a few other horses but she calms me alot and makes me more comfortable.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Spyder said:


> Here is what I posted on the other thread.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My instructor said pick up the canter in a corner when your ready. I was ready and cantered. I will keep this in my mind and do this. But I have to learn how to get my horse on a straight line from a canter down the long side,also. Say I'm in a pleasure class and I am coming to the corner before the long side and they say canter. I canter at the corner and Secret canters all crooked. I need to learn to correct her rather than predicting that I will always be asked to canter at a corner before the short side and not the long side. :-|. Yes, I can prepare and yes, she will learn to canter on a straight line more but still, I need to know how to straighten her out even if she is having a "O hey, I'm a crazy morgan" day.


----------



## ErikaLynn (Aug 3, 2010)

fuadteagan said:


> Thank you.I know I picked up the wrong lead as I am just learning and this was about my 3rd lesson actually cantering at all. I cantered alot this lesson. I will try to keep my hands down. My horses canter is the bumpiest canter that you'll ever ride. I have to lean back as if I don't I'll bounce forward and fall over her shoulder. Trust me, I thought the same thing. I look really weird.:-|. When we start working with her canter then I'll post another vid. I really have to lean back and not really move with her or I'll end up on the ground. I know, how is that possible? Oh, you can balance. You need to work on that.. and so on but really it is horrible and as she is a beginner horse, she doesn't canter much. Reason I am on a beginner horse: I work really good with her and I love her. Been riding her for two years. I have ridden a few other horses but she calms me alot and makes me more comfortable.



Don't keep your hands down...keep a your elbow bent and kind of carry your hands. You don't want them buried in the withers or you will lose all control.

How is it possible you can't move with the horse? Usually if you move with the horse you are able to stay more balanced and if you work against the horses motion, that's when you hit the ground.

You feel so off balance at the canter, why not have a lesson on a lunge line? You should have no reins and no stirrups, and grab with one hand on the front and the other hand on the back of the saddle. That way you will get a good feel for her canter and not have to worry too much on trying to keep her under control. You will be able to feel that "rocking horse" motion a lot better, and it will help you to move with the horse.


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

fuadteagan said:


> My instructor said pick up the canter in a corner when your ready. I was ready and cantered. I will keep this in my mind and do this. But I have to learn how to get my horse on a straight line from a canter down the long side,also. Say I'm in a pleasure class and I am coming to the corner before the long side and they say canter. I canter at the corner and Secret canters all crooked. I need to learn to correct her rather than predicting that I will always be asked to canter at a corner before the short side and not the long side. :-|. Yes, I can prepare and yes, she will learn to canter on a straight line more but still, I need to know how to straighten her out even if she is having a "O hey, I'm a crazy morgan" day.


Yes you need to correct her but you must take it in steps.

If you have been riding her for 2 years,then that is adequate time for her to have learned to canter correctly.

If however you always ask when she is not ready then you simply compound the problem. And repeating everything the same with no correction simply makes things worse.

It seems to me that you don't know how to correct her and I gave you one way. Just not cantering her too much will not help and she is bumpy because she has no balance in the canter is on the wrong lead ( and that is very uncomfortable) and you don't look into that to correct.

Here is in part what I see when you DID ask for the canter. You had some contact in the first corner but when you asked for the canter you dropped it, she ran into the second corner to come down the long side, fell on her inside shoulder ( probably to make it easier for her to pick up her preferred lead) the swung her haunches out and picked up the wrong lead. You stopped her at the end when she had come way off the fence line and you never made any correction for an incorrect response to you asking for, I ASSUME a LEFT lead canter. 

So now she associates your request for a left lead canter as her OK to do whatever canter lead she prefers. 10 years down the road she will still do the same until you correct it. 

Your coach not giving you adequate or correct instructions is part of the problem.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Spyder said:


> Yes you need to correct her but you must take it in steps.
> 
> If you have been riding her for 2 years,then that is adequate time for her to have learned to canter correctly.
> 
> ...


I have been cantering her for 2 _weeks_. I don't know like anything about leads yet. My coach is seeing how her leads are and everything. I have no idea what lead she is on. :wink: I don't canter all the time. She isn't my own horse as I can't ride her and condition her in the canter. She is only cantered at MY lessons which has been like 3. :wink:


----------



## Michelle and Mr B (Mar 12, 2011)

Is the horse in the video your horse or a horse that you are having lessons on to be able to canter on your own horse?


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

I don't own a horse. I practically own her but I don't!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

fuadteagan said:


> I have been cantering her for 2 _weeks_. She is only cantered at MY lessons which has been like 3. :wink:






fuadteagan said:


> Been riding her for two years.


These two statements are incompatible.:?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Just to add I assume you have ridden other horses and if you don't know anything about leads by now then your coach is doing an inadequate job.


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

No, I have been riding her for 2 years and only cantering her for 2 weeks. I took time off, changed discipline, ect. It took me a long time to canter.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Spyder said:


> The first time the canter is introduced it is on the short side and is asked for it in the corner GOING into the short side of the arena...not at the corner going OUT of the short side and down the long side.


In my understanding the canter on those beginner levels is asked right in mid of the short side. At least in US rules. :wink:

Spyder, could you explain in more details, please, why it's so bad to ask for canter before going to straight? I mean you still have a bend so (if balanced and asked properly) what is so wrong with it? Plus you can always do the center circle while still on canter I'd think.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> In my understanding the canter on those beginner levels is asked right in mid of the short side. At least in US rules. :wink:
> 
> Spyder, could you explain in more details, please, why it's so bad to ask for canter before going to straight? I mean you still have a bend so (if balanced and asked properly) what is so wrong with it? Plus you can always do the center circle while still on canter I'd think.


I think, correct me if I'm wrong Spyder, that by asking for the canter coming into the corner is essentially "making the right thing easy" for the horse. When asking right out of the corner, its a great excuse for the horse to take off down the straightaway. I was doing this with my horse and he was getting out of hand because he knew it was coming and would grab the bit and take off. My trainer stepped in and had me ask him going into the corner and it made a HUGE difference. It helps them take the correct lead, helps them to stay balanced, and makes it a bit easier on the rider as well. 

I hope that made sense :?


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Dressage10135 said:


> I think, correct me if I'm wrong Spyder, that by asking for the canter coming into the corner is essentially "making the right thing easy" for the horse. When asking right out of the corner,* its a great excuse for the horse to take off down the straightaway.* I was doing this with my horse and he was getting out of hand because he knew it was coming and would grab the bit and take off. *My trainer stepped in and had me ask him going into the corner and it made a HUGE difference.* It helps them take the correct lead, helps them to stay balanced, and makes it a bit easier on the rider as well.
> 
> I hope that made sense :?


Exactly. Good for your trainer to see the problem and nip it in the bud. That is the sign of a GOOD trainer.

And Kitten in the early test they ask you to canter *between* the letters so while you may end up starting the canter in the middle of the short side you are in effect PREPARING the horse in the area ( coming into the corner) beforehand and that gives you the best opportunity for success.

Also Kitten while you may have the bend when you ask for the canter coming out of the second corner, you will or should straighten the horse for the straight line after. For a beginner rider or horse this may be all that is required to lose the tenuous hold they have on balance and they may speed up, break gait, fall in or any number of things that could happen...like picking up the wrong lead.:wink:


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

It really is amazing at how making such a simple fix can change things for the better so much!


----------



## Spyder (Jul 27, 2008)

Dressage10135 said:


> It really is amazing at how making such a simple fix can change things for the better so much!



And why some "trainers" can't see such a simple thing.:wink:


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

Spyder said:


> And why some "trainers" can't see such a simple thing.:wink:


Lol isn't that the truth! My previous trainer wouldn't even give me lessons on my own horse, it had to be hers because she didn't know how to teach on any one elses horse. 

With my trainer now, she really gets how horses move and the communication between horse and rider. We did a walk to canter transition the other day and it was beautiful! I know, easy stuff for a lot of people, but I was proud of my boy :lol:


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

fuadteagan said:


> My instructor said pick up the canter in a corner when your ready.


If you think about it, your instructor asked you to do almost what the advice you are being given is saying. You picked up the canter after the corner. Not in the corner. As Spyder said, it does make a difference.

If you had started your transition before the corner and picked it up right then it would have worked out better.


As has been stated, your hands move up and down as you post. Try to make your elbows be the moving point between your body and your hands. Hands stay still, elbows bend and flex.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Dressage10135 said:


> I think, correct me if I'm wrong Spyder, that by asking for the canter coming into the corner is essentially "making the right thing easy" for the horse. When asking right out of the corner, its a great excuse for the horse to take off down the straightaway.


I see what you are saying (not like I was arguing in 1st place :wink: , just was curious).


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Spyder said:


> And Kitten in the early test they ask you to canter *between* the letters so while you may end up starting the canter in the middle of the short side you are in effect PREPARING the horse in the area ( coming into the corner) beforehand and that gives you the best opportunity for success.
> 
> Also Kitten while you may have the bend when you ask for the canter coming out of the second corner, you will or should straighten the horse for the straight line after. For a beginner rider or horse this may be all that is required to lose the tenuous hold they have on balance and they may speed up, break gait, fall in or any number of things that could happen...like picking up the wrong lead.:wink:


Ok, gotcha. I almost never go to to the long side till I canter one circle so I never thought about it really.


----------



## Dressage10135 (Feb 11, 2009)

kitten_Val said:


> I see what you are saying (not like I was arguing in 1st place :wink: , just was curious).


Oh I realize you weren't arguing, just though I would try to explain it


----------



## fuadteagan (Jun 10, 2010)

Thank all of your for explaining because I understand it more. I am a new canterer ! Anyway, I will post more vids!


----------



## apachewhitesox (Dec 9, 2010)

I agree with everyone else about your hands and the cantering on wrong leads and everything. 

Just thought I would add I know where your coming from with the awful bumpy canter, one of mine isn't very balanced and his canter is uncomfortable to ride. It also makes it better and easier to ride if you move you hips with the horses movement and sit up tall. Leaning back and sort of stiffening up against the horses movement like your saying just makes it even bumpier as I have see other people do when riding my horse. 

Also with the leads, have you been taught how to ask for the correct lead? Just because you have only just started doesn't mean anything. When I first started my instructor made sure I knew how the correct lead was supposed to look in both directions. She also made sure I new how to ask for both leads not simply kicking to go faster. I was also always told when I was on the wrong lead so I would bring my horse back to a trot and ask again. Whenever I did get the correct lead and was riding properly she would tell me and ask me if I could feel the difference. I know what it feels like to be on the correct lead but I admit I do sometimes have trouble telling if I am on the right lead or not by myself because I am still learning.


----------

